# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Γλυφάδας

## indian

Καλησπέρα… Με αφορμή διάφορες συζητήσεις που είχα τον τελευταίο καιρό με μέλη του AWMN από την γλυφάδα .. Σκεφτόμουν να κάναμε κανα μάζεμα από γλυφάδα μεριά… και περίχωρα φυσικά … Έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε και νομίζω ότι ένα μάζεμα θα ήταν καλό για να οργανωθούμε λίγο καλύτερα, να γνωριστούμε … και γενικός να περάσουμε καλά… Μία πρώτη σκέψη είναι για το ερχόμενο Σάββατο στις 27.. το μέρος και την ώρα τα βρίσκουμε….

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κάνα λινκ να βγάλετε μπας και σπάσει κάνα μακρινό της βούλας  ::   ::

----------


## m0rphy

count me in!

Naftiaxoume kai mia lista sto proto post me tis symmetoxes mexri stigmis!

----------


## Gollum

και εγω ψηνομαι να σας πω την αληθεια (αν και ειμαι απο Αργυρουπολη  ::  )

----------


## [email protected]

Αν δεν σκάσει καμιά δουλειά, είμαι κι εγώ μέσα. 
Ψήνομαι να βγάλω κόμβο στην αστυνομία Γλυφάδας κοντά.

----------


## Dreamweaver

Μεσα και εγω, διοτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορω να βγαλω κατι προς τα απο εκει  ::

----------


## geeksada

Μεσα κ εγω.

----------


## tserts

Βάζω το μαγαζί μου στα υποψήφια μέρη για να γίνει η συνάντηση (κόμβος 10121).

Έχουμε ινετ, awmn με τούνελ, πολλά pc, εκτυπωτές και φυσικά άφθονο καφέ...

Άντε μπας και το βγάλω και αυτό...  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Οκ λοιπον στο μαγαζι του tserts

Δωσε μας απλα διεύθυνση και ωρα (απογευμα καλυτερα ωστε να μην φαμε και το βραδυ μας)

----------


## tserts

Το μαγαζί είναι Ανθέων 21, ευθεία πάνω προς Άνω Γλυφάδα από το Lidl και το city plaza, στα αριστερά 40 μέτρα πριν το φανάρι της Γούναρη.

Το Σάββατο αναφέρθηκε σαν πρώτη σκέψη όχι τελική απόφαση, εγώ προτιμώ να αφήσω το ΣΚ μου ελεύθερο, και προτείνω το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας ή της Τετάρτης (που είναι και κλειστά τα μαγαζιά) από τις 17.00 και μετά.

Μιλάμε για την επόμενη βδομάδα πάντα για να ενημερωθούν και οι άλλοι.

Αν συμφωνούν και οι άλλοι μένουμε στο Σάββατο απλά θα προτιμούσα εκτός ΣΚ..

----------


## geeksada

Απο μενα οκ, απλως καθημερινες μου ειναι ψιλοδυσκολο για πριν τις 7:30.

----------


## commando

μεσα κ εγω

----------


## Dreamweaver

Παμε Πεμπτη 24/9 στις 20:00-20:30 ???

----------


## indian

Μάγκες ούτε εγώ μπορώ μεσοβδόμαδα λόγο εργασίας.. 
Νομίζω ότι Σ.Κ. βολεύει τους περισσότερους γιατί ούτε δουλείες έχουμε ούτε σχολές κλπ κλπ…

----------


## geeksada

Τελικα? Σ/Κ ή καθημερινή?

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ωραια, τοτε Σαββατο στις 19:00 ?

----------


## indian

Εμένα μια χαρά μου ακούγετε…

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ωραία, τότε Σάββατο 27/9 στις 19:00 στο μαγαζί του tserts 

Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## geeksada

Ωπ Γιαννη εχεις οντως γενεθλια? Χρονια πολλά!

Τελικα μπορεις Σαββατο να γινει στο μαγαζι σου?

----------


## indian

Χρόνια πολλά ρε μάγκα να τα εκατοστίσεις  ::   ::   ::  …

Μάγκες ήμαστε όλοι σύμφωνοι για το Σάββατο στις 7 στο μαγαζί του tserts???

Μην γίνει σαν μια άλλη φορά που είχε οργανωθεί μάζεμα και είχαμε πάει τελικά 3 άτομα…. Καλό θα ήταν να επιβεβαιώναμε για την μέρα, ώρα και το μέρος….

----------


## geeksada

Μεσα εγω.

----------


## papashark

Xρόνια πολλά Γιάννη !  ::

----------


## tserts

Ευχαριστώ άπαντες για τις ευχές σας...  ::  

ΟΚ για Σάββατο στις 19.00, έβαλα το κιν μου και το σταθερό του μαγαζιού στο πεδίο ocupation στο προφίλ μου οπότε περάστε το στα κιν σας και δώστε και τα δικά σας (αυτών που δεν τα έχω) γιατί παίζει να ξεχαστεί κανένας...

Πείτε και σε άλλους κομβούχους που μπορεί να μην το έχουν δει (εμένα με πμ μου το σφυρίξανε  ::  )

ΥΓ που έχω ξεχάσει την ημερομηνία γεννήσεως μου (στο byteme; :: ; Νόμιζα ότι θα τη γλίτωνα αλλά τώρα θα σας έχω και γλυκά!!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> ΥΓ που έχω ξεχάσει την ημερομηνία γεννήσεως μου (στο byteme;; Νόμιζα ότι θα τη γλίτωνα αλλά τώρα θα σας έχω και γλυκά!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Να σαι καλα φιλε, πολυχρονος  ::

----------


## commando

Tελικα ισχυει σημερα στις 700?

----------


## indian

Ναι.. Λογικά....  ::   ::   ::   ::  Την κάνω να μην αργήσω..

----------


## senius

> ......διοτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορω να βγαλω κατι προς τα απο εκει


Μακάρι.

----------


## Somnius

Κανένα νέο μeeting για Glyfada City?

----------


## Somnius

bump.. να κανονίσουμε ένα νέο meeting ρε παιδιά?

geeksada, indian τι λέτε??

----------


## indian

ναι μέσα... να περάσουν οι γιορτές που θα έχουμε γυρίσει από τα φαγοπότια και το οργανώνουμε

----------


## Somnius

Ναι μπράβο εσύ καλοπερνάς!!!

Τι λέει πως είσαι, σας έβρεξε καθόλου??  :: 

Εγώ βγήκα χθες βράδυ, όλα καλά, μας πέθαναν λίγο τα routes, νά'ναι καλά ο geeksada!

Ψάχνομαι τώρα για vpn με τους άλλους που έχουν Mac, ξέρεις τπτ ρε συ indian?

----------


## indian

μπα... δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με το θέμα mac.. αν και θα έπρεπε λόγο σχολης....

----------


## indian

Καλησπέρα παίδες… Χρονιά μας πολλά… οι γιορτές πέρασαν, οι βροχές πέρασαν… νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα για άλλο ένα μάζεμα… μπας και στήσουμε τίποτα καλό και δούμε άσπρη μέρα….. 
Το επόμενο σ/κ είναι πρωτομαγιά… 

Το κανονίζουμε τότε ή το αφήνουμε για ποιο μετά???

----------


## Somnius

Βρε νατος και πάλι πετάχτηκε ο φίλος Indian να μας μαζώξει για ακόμα μια φορά!!

Μην ξεχνάς ότι η ημερομηνία που αναφέρεις είναι το επόμενο τριήμερο, ξέρεις Πρωτομαγιά, ευκαιρία να την κάνουνε, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα είναι εύκολο για πολλούς να μαζευτούν, το πιο πιθανό θα αποδράσουν γι'αλλού!

Πάντως εγώ είμαι μέσα και για μια μέρα εκτός Σ/Κ, εννοείται όχι τις Δευτέρες και πάντα μέχρι τις 18:00 γιατί αργότερα δουλεύουμε!  :: 

Υ.Γ. έχω και ράδιο αρβίλα για τους κατοίκους της γλυφάδας, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!

----------


## indian

ναι το ξέρω για το τριήμερο... αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που ρώτησα να το κανονίσουμε η να το αφήσουμε για το άλλο ποιο μετά... βλέπουμε τι μαζεύεται τώρα και αποφασίζουμε ανάλογα.... να ρίξουμε και σύρμα και σε όσους ξέρουμε ότι ενδιαφέρονται... είτε ασύνδετοι είτε ασύνδετοι είτε συνδεδεμένοι.....

----------


## Somnius

Θα πω και στον Punisher που είναι εδώ δίπλα μου 2 πολυκατοικίες μπας και θέλει..

Indian πάρε με τηλέφωνο να σου πω μερικές πληροφορίες για κάτι..

----------


## indian

λοιπόν λευτερη αφήνω πάνω σου το θέμα meeting γιατί μου έτυχε και δεν θα ασχοληθώ για λίγο καιρό...
άμα είναι κανονίστε και στείλε μου ένα μήνυμα ρε φιλε...

----------


## Somnius

Πωωωω τι μου κάνεις και θα σε δαγκάσω..

Νομίζω κατάλαβα γιατί δεν θα είσαι διαθέσιμος.. θα μιλήσουμε..

Πάντως συνεχίζει η κουβέντα παιδιά.. όσοι είναι μέσα στείλτε pm και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Somnius

Και κάνω bump εεεε Γλυφαδιώτες θα κανονίσουμε ωρέ τίποτα να βγούμε ένα μύτing?

----------


## acoul

κανόνισε εσύ ένα και στην χειρότερη θα κουβαληθούν οι Λεβέντες του κέντρου ...  ::

----------


## Somnius

Ευπρόσδεκτοι όλοι παιδιά, απλά ήθελα και τους τοπικούς εδώ για να γνωριστούμε και τα σχετικά και να ανοίξουμε μερικά θέματα, όπως π.χ. να μιλήσουμε πως θα βγούν καλύτερα τα links τα υπάρχοντα και μη για καλύτερη απόδοση του δικτύου και άλλα..

Τελικά είναι μέσα κανείς για Σάββατο 2-05-2009 γύρω από τις 11:00 στην πλατεία της γλυφάδας, θα κάτσουμε σε ταχυφαγείο αν πεινάει κάποιος ή και περισσότεροι, αν και πρωινές ώρες για καφεδάκι είναι.. που μπορούμε σε γνωστό πολυ-παγωτατζίδικο (30+ γεύσεις) για coffee και άμα λάχει και παγωμένη απόλαυση..

Άντε ρε πείτε..!!!! ΑΝΤΕΕΕ!!!  :: 

Επίσης για τους του κέντρου, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!  :: 

Pm me κι αν δεν απαντήσω μπορεί να έχω ρίξει το link γιατί περνάω διάφορα, στείλτε μια κόπια του μηνύματος και στο [email protected]!

----------


## Somnius

Βλέπω να το μεταφέρουμε το άλλο Σάββατο ή Κυριακή γιατί το 3ήμερο δεν είναι ότι πρέπει για όλους..

*Τι λέτε για Σάββατο 9-05 ή Κυριακή 10-5 ??*

----------


## acoul

μια και ψήνεσαι, έλα να φας κανένα ψητό αυτή την Κυριακή, φέρε και το νέο αίμα μαζί  ::  γενικά δεν ξεκουνιόμαστε εύκολα, αλλά κάποιοι δεν το βάζουν κάτω !!

----------


## indian

> Τι λέτε για Σάββατο 9-05 ή Κυριακή 10-5 ??


παίδες εγώ 99% μέσα είμαι... θα στείλω και κάνα μήνυμα από το κιν γιατί δεν βλέπω να ξυπνάμε....

----------


## Somnius

> Τι λέτε για Σάββατο 9-05 ή Κυριακή 10-5 ??
> 
> 
> παίδες εγώ 99% μέσα είμαι... θα στείλω και κάνα μήνυμα από το κιν γιατί δεν βλέπω να ξυπνάμε....


Ε.. εγώ ξυπνάω μην λες.. !

Θα πω και στον Punisher που έπεσε χθες πάνω μου τελικά να έρθει 9-05 ή 10-5..

Άλλα τηλέφωνα τι θα πάρεις?

Y.Γ. _hoho 
Quake 3 Arena & Team Arena on Somnius #7903
https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 33#p556933_

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά αν δεν βλέπετε να μαζευόμαστε έχουμε πρόσκληση στο παραδοσιακότατο Σουβλακο-Meeting του φίλου Geosid και λοιπών στην κόμβο Klarabel

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ Wireless / Internet

Εάν όμως θέλετε κάποιοι εδώ κοντά στα Νότια να μαζευτούμε ισχύει η πρόσκληση *πλ.Γλυφάδας 11:00 Σάββατο 09-05-2009* για _καφέ_, _παγωτό_, και μετά αν γουστάρουμε *σουβλάκι* σε γνωστό μαγαζί εκεί κοντά που έχει τρομερή πίτα..

Έτσι για να έρθω σε *αντίθεση* με τον geosid  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Ακόμα περιμένω συμμετοχές.. βλέπω να είμαστε εγώ κι εγώ..!

----------


## m0rphy

και εγώ εκτός απροόπτου!

----------


## Somnius

Άσε το απρόοπτο  ::  θα είσαι, πρέπει να γνωριστούμε..

Έχεις κάποιον γνωστό κοντά επίσης που μπορεί να του φανεί χρήσιμο αυτό το meeting?

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά τελικά συμμετοχές?? Για αυτό το Σάββατο 11:00 ακριβώς έξω από τα Hagen στην Πλ.Γλυφάδας που έχει και Wifi το μαγαζί, εγώ θα ξέρω αύριο αν θα έχω το δικό μου laptop!

Έχουμε και λέμε

*Σίγουροι*
Somnius[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]Geeksada[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]Indian[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]M0rphy[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]

*Πιθανοί*
dimitris^^^ (dgi)[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]Geosid[/*:m :: qwi5ia2]

Acoul θες να έρθεις παρέα?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα, χλωμό το κόβω για εμένα διότι θα είμαι στην δουλειά τέτια ώρα.

----------


## acoul

> Καλημέρα, χλωμό το κόβω για εμένα διότι θα είμαι στην δουλειά τέτια ώρα.


έχει κανένα καφέ εκεί κοντά να μαζευτούμε, όχι τίποτε άλλο να σε τσεκάρουμε κιόλας  ::

----------


## Somnius

Τι ώρα τελειώνεις αύριο?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν θέλω να σας αλλάξω την ώρα, αλλά 11:00 είναι πρωί για meeting.
Μετά τις 3 (15:00) μπορώ.

----------


## Somnius

Χμ.. αν μαζευτείτε και μετά ή μάλλον το κρατήσετε και μετά καλώς, γιατί δουλεύω από τις 2 μέχρι τις 12 (δλδ 14:00 με 00:00) κοντά στην πλατεία..

:S

----------


## commando

Οκ θα περασουμε με acoulix για ενα παγωτακι εκει γυρω στις 11-12.  ::  διοτι μετα εχουμε και την εκθεση μοτοσκυκλετας.

----------


## Somnius

Στο Ελληνικό είναι η έκθεση? Πωωωωω

Αnyway, 10:30 είναι παιδιά, εγώ σιγά σιγά κατεβαίνω κάτω. Go go go Γλυφαδιώτες and supporters!  ::

----------


## acoul

όπως τα είπε ο commando. δυο DR650SE θα τιμήσουν την μάζωξη και τον ένδοξο AWMN καφέ και μετά καπάκι στην έκθεση δυο τροχών στην μεταμόρφωση !!

----------


## Somnius

Λοιπόν το meeting έγινε και πρέπει να συνεχίζεται, γιατί εγώ αποχώρισα λόγο εργασίας, και αμέσως μετά στην έκθεση μοτοσυκλέτας!

Υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες ντοκουμέντα (harhar) σύντομα..

----------


## Somnius

Δείτε για την φωτιά στην Γλυφάδα ότι μπορούσα να τραβήξω..

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39443&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30#p561559

Ανεβαίνω ταράτσα να πάρω καμία φωτό..

*ΠΑΙΔΙΑ όσοι είστε κοντά κλείστε τους κόμβους σας, θα το βρείτε χάλια..*

----------


## indian

Μάγκες πέρασε αρκετός καιρός που έχουμε να τα πούμε από κοντά… Σκεφτόμουν ότι ο καιρός είναι καλός ακόμα και οι εξεταστικές έχουν τελειώσει για τους φοιτητές…τότε γιατί να μην κάνουμε ένα μάζεμα.. ?? 

Για να οργανωθούμε να γνωριστούμε και καλυτέρα και να το ρίξουμε και λίγο έξω ρε αδερφέ…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Ναι ρε.. τέρμα οι δικαιολογίες.. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ..

ανασκουμπωθείτεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## m0rphy

Αν ο κυριος απο πάνω βάλει τα μπιφτέκια απο εκεί που δουλεύει εγώ μέσα..  ::   ::   ::  
Αντε και χωρίς τα μπιφτέκια έρχομαι...Ίσως καταφέρω να ψήσω και γνωστό κομβούχο της περιοχής που "κλαιγεται" για όσους ξέρουν!  ::  

ααα +1 σίγουρα που θα θέλει με το όνομα Jimgal! 

Για να πέσουν οι προτάσεις...

----------


## Somnius

Σουβλακο-meeting τι λέτε..?

----------


## indian

αχαχαχαχαχαχ σωστός ο Αποστόλης  ::   ::  . Μάγκες εγώ μέσα είμαι και για σουβλακο-meeting αλλά και για κανα χαλαρό καφεδάκι.. Ο καιρός μας τα χαλάει λίγο από ότι βλέπω αλλά δεν πτοούμαστε….

----------


## Somnius

Είδες κανένα πιάτο να ζορίζεται από τον καιρό..??? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΖΟΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΡΕΕΕ!!

Μαζωχτείτε γιατί ... θα περάσω κερατάδες να σας κάνω παράσιτα .. σας το λεω..

----------


## indian

Χμμ δεν βλέπω να γίνετε δουλειά έτσι… Αποστόλη πόσα άτομα έχεις μαζέψει???

----------


## Somnius

Κανονίστε και πείτε μου..

(offtopic: Αποστόλη, σήμερα περνάω οκ)

----------


## m0rphy

Εγω +1 στανταρ. Ο κλάψας είναι της τελευταίας στιγμής...
Να τολμήσω να προτείνω το επόμενο Σ/Κ για πιθανό, για καφεδάκι προς Γλυφαδα downtown??
Απο geeksada,tserts & dks ξέρουμε αν ψήνονται?

(Somnius καναμε μια "τσατσιά" χτες, αλλα μην βγεί παραέξω, για παρακολούθα το και στείλε μου αμα το χάσεις πάλι  ::   ::  )

----------


## indian

εμένα μου ακούγετε μια χαρα το επόμενο σ/κ.. Με Dks-geeksada θα τους στείλω κανα mail....

----------


## indian

Τα διαφορά mail έπεσαν να δούμε τώρα τι θα γίνει.... Θα αυξηθεί καθόλου η μετοχή...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Bro Ninja πάρε με τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε και κάτι άλλα..

----------


## geosid

αν βρω χρονο θα ερθω και εγω γιατι μου χρωσταει ο σομνιους παγωτομανια ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Έλα έλα.. κι ας γουστά.. χθε έβαλε νέα γεύση bitter choco σε γρανίτα και είναι τούμπανο

----------


## Somnius

Άμα θέλει κανείς 12:00 με 13:00 (αυστηρώς γιατί 13:00 δουλεύω) θα είμαι γλυφάδα για κόφι.. Pm με σήμερα να τα πούμε αύριο

----------


## indian

Παίδες εγώ υπάρχει μία περίπτωση μα μην μπορέσω να παραβρεθώ στο μάζεμα εάν γίνει αυτό το σ/κ… προέκυψε δουλειά εκτός Αθηνάς.. Θα ξέρω την Πέμπτη τι θα κάνω τελικός γιατί δεν εξαρτάτε από εμένα…

----------


## m0rphy

jo τελικα για αυτο το σ/κ μεσα ή να το αφήσουμε για το επόμενο?
Οι υπόλοιποι?

----------


## indian

Μάγκες τελικά το Σάββατο θα λείπω.. Για Κυριακή μέσα μεσημεράκι – απόγευμα μέσα......

----------


## indian

Τζίφος δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρων πέρα από τα γνωστά άτομα… πεθάναμε στα μέρη μας…  ::   ::  . Πρέπει να τους ξυπνήσουμε νομίζω….

----------


## Somnius

Πόσο δίκιο έχεις..

Άντε ρεεεεεεεεεε καλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει όρεξη για ασύρματο στην περιοχή που είμαστε, στην μεγάλη κατηφόρα που σχεδόν όλοι βλέπουν όλους..

ήμαρτον που λέει και ο Γεωργίου ρε παιδιά!

----------


## m0rphy

Είναι δύσκολοι καιροι!!  ::  
Μας εφαγε η "ευρυζωνικότητα"...(τώρα γελάστε άφοβα!)

Λοιπόν λέω να το κανουμε πιο συγκεκριμένο μπας και εμφανιστει κανένας. Προτείνω λοιπόν κυριακή κατα τις 16:00 στην πλατεία Γλυφαδας. Εγώ + Jimgal είμαστε μέσα, οι υπόλοιποι? Τουλάχιστον, άμα δεν ακολουθήσει κανένας άλλος θα βρεθούμε οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι για αλλη μια φορα να πούμε τις μπούρδες μας..

----------


## Somnius

Μήπως λέω μήπως να το κάνουμε όπως οι άλλοι meeting Νοτίων Προαστίων γιατί δεν βλέπω μέλλον..

Επίσης το Σαββ/κο δουλεύω full Σαββατο 14:00 με 00:00 και Κυριακή 13:00 με 23:00 άρα..  ::

----------


## geeksada

Εγω Σ/Κ θα ειμαι εκτος Αθηνων. Καμια καθημερινη βολευει?

----------


## indian

Μάγκες εγώ καθημερινές έχω τρεξίματα αλλά εάν το κανονίσουμε θα βρω χρόνο…

Εκτός από δεύτερες τρίτες και πέμπτες απογεύματα… που εάν δεν κάνω λάθος και ο λεύτερης δεν μπορεί…. 

--Off topic-- 

Γιώργο σήμερα ανέβηκα να κεντράρω καλύτερα αλλά δεν κατάφερα τπτ καλύτερο… 
Τόλη το feeder και το πιάτο είναι οκ από την μεριά μου δεν άλλαξα τπτ…

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά κι εγώ φαίνομαι οk και connected..

κάντε ένα reboot να πάρει μπρος πάλι η quagga

----------


## m0rphy

Παιδες και γω εκτος τίποτα απροοπτο δεν εχω προβλημα για καθημερινη.. Ρίξτε μια πρόταση πότε σας βολεύει να μην μιλάμε στο φλου γιατι τελικα τον βλέπω να κρυώνει ο καφές...

Ελ. δεν εχεις awmn?? Απο george βλέπω οκ το BGP

BGP router identifier 10.24.53.97, local AS number 6445
701 BGP AS-PATH entries
και είστε και οι 2 connected..

Jo δεν ξέρω τι επαιζε και παρεμβαλε ουτε εγω πείραξα τπτ και έστρωσε το ξανανέβασα..

----------


## Somnius

Τώρα πάω να του κάνω ένα reboot γιατί είχα μια δουλειά με ένα πιάτο μακαρονάδα!

----------


## Somnius

θυμησέ μου ρε πως μιλάς με το bgp/quagga

----------


## m0rphy

αγκαλάζεις το ρουτερ και αρχίζεις να του λες γλυκολογα αρχικα, αν δείξει σημάδια τοτε συνεχίζεις, αλλιως προτιμάς τον απλό τρόπο που πιάνει πάντα


```
telnet <routerip> 2605
```

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> θυμησέ μου ρε πως μιλάς με το bgp/quagga


περνεις ενα μικροφωνο ( κατα προτιμηση το μικροφωνο της Αλικης ) και ολα τα αλλα ερχονται μονα τους .... ομως να του μιλησεις με σεβασμο και αγαπη  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Α μάλιστα @m0rphy + @geosid θα της πω και τα χαιρετίσματά σας..

----------

